# Arkaedin's Project Log



## Arkaedin (Jun 30, 2010)

So I'm a VERY slow worker, especially lately. Ain't enough time in the day. At any rate, here is stuff I've done for my army and stuff I'm working on:
EDIT- forgot. The name of my Space Marine army: Knights of Orion. Name of my Guard army: 501st Valhallan.


My Kor'Sarro Khan (named Captain Helo for my army) He is my favorite model I've ever painted ever. I love this guy:









Thor, the Ironclad:

































My Commissar which made it into the 40k single mini finals at Golden Demon Chicago 2009 (I was happy :biggrin:


----------



## Arkaedin (Jun 30, 2010)

My Vindicator, Eyjafjallajokul:

















































A terminator in a squad I have, honestly, barely touched lately (name's Gaelen)


----------



## Arkaedin (Jun 30, 2010)

A dreadnought I was in the process of building until it got smashed when I was moving into my apartment. I haven't had a chance (or the will power) to rebuild him, but I like him too much not to fix him eventually!









































My Land Raider (with an attempt at "holographic" art):









































Tactical squad Gaius:


----------



## Arkaedin (Jun 30, 2010)

My Sentinel (I absolutely HATE the base. It needs to be changed. BADLY)

































A mortar crew (again, not a fan of these bases either. Better than the crap-fest on the Sentinel's though, eh?)









Command squad (turned out OK. If I was more patient I could've done them alot better. Ah well  Also. The bases. Blegh.)










































And finally my Vanquisher. The only guard unit I have that I am completely satisfied with, bar the tank driver who looks flat and terrible. Minor setback though.










































































And now a Flesh Tearer I painted as an example for my younger brother (who is starting, surprise!, a Flesh Tearers army) I painted it in one hour with a limited palette just so I could make a simple and quick method for him to follow.









And finally, a currently PIP Inquisitor I had lying around:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

very crisp painting sir, very sharp. i like the look of your models.

i can't believe you did that flesh tearer in an hour! and you call yourself slow... :grin:

really dig the mud on the vindicators dozer blade - how was that achieved by the way?


----------



## Arkaedin (Jun 30, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> very crisp painting sir, very sharp. i like the look of your models.
> 
> i can't believe you did that flesh tearer in an hour! and you call yourself slow... :grin:
> 
> really dig the mud on the vindicators dozer blade - how was that achieved by the way?


Well thank you sir! Cheers for the rep as well!

The mud was just an experiment I started back in October. I took some brown and black pastels and crushed them up into a fine powder and mixed 'em till I got the color I wanted. Then I just mixed in some Matte Varnish (the cheap bottles at any art store) and a good amount of water (though isopropyl alcohol works better as it evaporates more quickly. I just didn't have any on hand) and just kind of slapped it on the tank. When it dried it was nice and solid so I guess the experiment worked 

And oh, I am slow, trust me. I will go three, maybe four months before working on something else. I get side-tracked way too easily :grin:


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

My compliments, very nice work here. Keep it up!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Treads...on a Dreadnought...

Brilliant!


----------



## Arkaedin (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, glad you enjoy my stuff :biggrin:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Excellent painting, and I must ask, do you have a step by step guide on how to make that dread?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great work, especially on the marines. Definitely get the dread fixed up and painted!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

You named your vindicator after that frikkin' volcano? Good work :biggrin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the purple marines.

Also the tracked dreadnought looks like something from the imagination of a Mars adept and I like it.


----------



## Arkaedin (Jun 30, 2010)

KarlFranz40k said:


> You named your vindicator after that frikkin' volcano? Good work :biggrin:


HAHA! YES! I thought it was quite an appropriate name lol



Varakir said:


> Great work, especially on the marines. Definitely get the dread fixed up and painted!


Oh, I've been wanting to. I think it's at my house back in New York (I'm working in Virginia for the summer) so it may have to wait until August which is disappointing. 



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Excellent painting, and I must ask, do you have a step by step guide on how to make that dread?


No, unfortunately I do not. However, I could give you a brief overview on how I did it. I just took a piece of poster board and cut out the shape of the dread's entire torso in multiple sections. I then coated that poster board evenly with superglue to make pseudo-plasticard. Attached the separate torso pieces together and voila! A torso. Then I took foamcore and put two pieces underneath the torso to bulk it out a bit and so it would help support the treads a tad. Then I just took Leman Russ treads, sponson coverings for the shoulder guards (not sure what else to call it) and kind of just cut them and fit them together so it didn't look too stupid. He stands a little shorter than a normal dreadnought, but a bit wider too so IMO it balances it out.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

all that i have seen so far is awsome, mainly the purple armour very welldone +rep


----------

